# Storm's Christmas present



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

...was a piece of broccoli almost as big as himself. He loved it.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

LOL. That's awesome! Nothing expensive, and yet one of the best gifts a bird can get! (food that is) Now I'm gonna hang up a piece of broccoli for my birds!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

I love that first one it looks like he is laughing


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

He looks very happy! I must try broccoli on my babies


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is a bonus photo of him looking cute:










And the other boys:


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Aww how gorgeous and what a great idea 




Hels

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ~SarahJayne~ (Oct 14, 2012)

That is awesome! He looks like he's really enjoying it. I'm thinking of trying to indroduce Munchkin to broccoli as it looks a bit like millet.  Do you cook it, or leave it raw and rinse under the tap?


----------



## parsley (Oct 15, 2012)

What a gorgeous bird!! My Herky also loves brocolli ! Easy to attach to the cage with the stem end!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 
Here I have served it raw and rinsed; I may also try it cooked soon to see if the other birds like it better that way.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I chop mine in the regular veggies - are you just tieing it or sticking the stalk thru the top?? FUN


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine don't like chopped veggies, unfortunately. Storm at least seems to like green things when I hang them...I use clips for this.


----------

